# Ammo Can Groover for Gates of Lodore



## pcrawford (Apr 13, 2005)

Will a big ammo can/rocket box with bacteria or some poop eating disinfecting product work for Gates of Lodore? And where can i buy that product.

Also does anyone have the GPS coordinates for the camping spots and or rapids?

Thanks


----------



## DanRauer (Jun 8, 2006)

pcrawford said:


> Will a big ammo can/rocket box with bacteria or some poop eating disinfecting product work for Gates of Lodore? And where can i buy that product.
> 
> Also does anyone have the GPS coordinates for the camping spots and or rapids?
> 
> Thanks



I believe that it must be a double sealed container, like an ammo can with shitter insert. I know that that a single can will work on Westy, but not sure about Lodore. I'd check with the river office and ask them. Some permits are more strict than others.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

No. Neither will bag type systems like the WAG bags. You can get an insert from NRS for the box ECO-Safe Toilet System

For more info Dinosaur National Monument - Private River Rafting Information (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## CoBoater (Jan 27, 2007)

Its an Ecosafe system that you want - that's the plastic tank insert for an ammo can that has a toilet seat that attaches to the tank. the tank has a sealing top and then you close the ammo can over the internal tank, that gives you a second level of containment for your poop. They can be emptied at RV dump stations very easily using the 4" RV dump hose that's part of the system and neatly screws into the inner tank. You'll need to have a 8' section of garden hose with fittings on each end - that'll mate to an inlet in the plastic insert - turn on the hose and the tank gets flushed out. You don't need the bacteria for a 5-day trip - just sprinkle a little powdered bleach in there before closing up the groover each morning. There's minimal mess and smell involved with the whole setup. Here's the scoop on the pooper:
ECO-Safe Toilet System

Check with RiverRunners in Vernal UT, ( "Self-guided, full support river running and white water rafting adventures: safe shuttle services, full or partial support river trips available, and complete, delicious meals are prepared. Whitewater river trips include: Gate of Lodore, Lower Yampa) they can rent you the system or you can just divide the cost of a new one among the group for about $10 each. I honestly can't figure out why some folks still insist on using an open, plain ammo can after using the ecosafe setup...

There's a RV dump station at Split Mountain where you can empty the groover. I'll be surprised if they allow a plain ammo can in Dinosaur as they probably got sick of cleaning up the dump station after folks getting crap all over the place dumping their ammo cans there. You can check the regs here: Dinosaur National Monument - Private River Rafting Information (U.S. National Park Service)


have a good trip!


----------



## DanRauer (Jun 8, 2006)

I personally miss the nice parallel grooves that the ammo can leaves on my ass.


----------



## pcrawford (Apr 13, 2005)

§ Toilet systemfor containerization and carryout of human waste on multi-day trips. Toilet systems are strongly recommended, but not required on one-day trips. The human waste container on multi-day trips must be accessible for use during the day.

Toilet, Approved: Plastic or metal container with leak proof lid designed to hold human waste. Plastic bags may not be used as a liner. Toilet system should be sludge design with bio-degradable chemical deodorant. The system should be strong enough to withstand the forces associated with flipping so there is no chance of a spill or leakage. *Bag systems are not permitted.*


here is what the permit says....so it sounds like a ammo can with a chemical in it should work fine....right? I'll call the office and ask in the morning.

I understand how great those nice toilets are but its just not going to happen this trip..maybe next summer.


----------



## pcrawford (Apr 13, 2005)

*The answer!!!!*


*What type of toilet system can I use?*
 The park requires washable, reusable toilet systems and waste containers allowing for the sanitary transfer of waste materials to the human waste disposal unit at Split Mountain. Plastic buckets or paint pails are not permitted. Rocket boxes are permitted but do not provide the best human waste disposal system. Bag systems like "Scat Packers" or "Wag Bags" are not permitted because of their potential to leak or dissolve at high temperatures. They are also not permitted to be deposited in the Uintah Basin landfills. Plastic liners are not permitted as they can not be disposed of at any of the human waste disposal units.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Just make damn sure you've got a good seal on the box you plan to carry the shiat in. That's the last thing you want leaking anywhere. Have a great trip.


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

If you decide to go the Eco-Safe route, give 4Corners Riversports a call on Saturday Sept. 8th and you'll get atleast 20% off because of the year end sale.


----------

